

Nokia Ovi Store - Best and Worst of - kbcool
http://greenerdesktop.com/501/nokias-ovi-store-the-good-the-bad-and-the-ugly

======
zandorg
Interesting.

I actually use Ovi to host music online for free, because MySpace won't work
properly.

Ovi is good!

Other than that, I have a couple of software projects which would be ideal for
a Symbian smartphone, so this is great.

~~~
DenisM
Have you written anything for Symbian? How difficult is it, compared to e.g.
iPhone or Windows Mobile?

~~~
zandorg
A little bit. I was given an SDK by a Symbian partner company, but it was a
_pain_ to use, it was integrated with Microsoft Visual Studio. So I never got
anything other than a simple command-line app (file conversion from Symbian
Word to RTF) written and compiled - and that source code had already been
developed for ANSI C.

